# Funktionsplotter in 3 Demensionen



## Guest (21. Jan 2008)

Hallo,
ich soll in meiner Facharbeit einen Funktionplotter in 3 Demensionen basteln. Die Schwierigkeit besteht ja darin, so ein 3D-Bild in ein 2D-Bild zu casten.
Ich habe bei Google etc. schon einiges zu dem Thema 3D Projektion gefunden, jedoch glaube ich, dass dies den Rahmen meiner Facharbeit  sprengen würde. (Ich hab 6 Wochen Zeit.) Die sprechen alle von einer sogenannten "Viewing Pipeline", dass man die Koordinaten erst in unterschiedliche Koordinatensysteme transformieren muss usw.
Meine Frage: 
Gibt es eine einfachere Lösung meine "3D Funktion" auf den Bildschirm abzubilden?
Hier habe ich ein Beispiel wie ich es mir ungefähr vorstelle, jedoch evtl. ohne dass man mit der Maus die Blickrichtung verändert: 3D Projektion
Also nur dass hier euch das vorstellen könnt, was ich meine.  :wink: 
Ich will dann später natürlich eine Funktion in der Art ausgeben.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und evtl. mit Quellen oder hilfreichen Tipps weiterbringen  :lol:


----------



## mArY-Ho (21. Jan 2008)

ups, vergessen mich anzumelden, ich bin das mit dem problem  :lol:

Noch eine Anmerkung:
In dem Beispiel, also wo dieser Würfel zu sehen is, da sieht man ja noch den "echten" würfel, der sollte dann weg sein in meinem programm, also so das sozusagen die "grüne Fläche" mein Bildschirm ist.


----------



## Maf (31. Jan 2008)

haha...meldet sich immer noch keiner?


----------



## Soulfly (1. Feb 2008)

Wenns es Java sein soll? Warum nicht einfach JOGL, als Anbindung an die OpenGL-API, benutzen. Die Funktionwerte dann in ein VertexArray speichern an die OGL-Pipeline schicken und anzeigen lassen.

Projektionen nochs selber zu implementieren? Da kann man ein ganzes Semester mit verbringen  Das macht OpenGL ganz von allein.


----------

